# Vape King Moving Head Offices



## Gizmo (9/4/21)

We are very excited to announce that Vape King Head Office has purchased its own brand new HQ! We have been working behind the scenes for the past two months to finalize the paper work and follow up with the bank to get this going. 

Today the loan has been approved and we can finally announce our brand new property. This change will also involve the move of Vape King Kyalami to the new head office as it is 1000sqm big. 

So it will have both Retail and full Vape King head office all under one roof! We will be moving at the end of May 2021!

This is a big step for us and for Vape King as a whole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/4/21)

Congratulations! 

Is this still in Kyalami Business Park?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Is this still in Kyalami Business Park?



Yes it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/4/21)

Gizmo said:


> We are very excited to announce that Vape King Head Office has purchased its own brand new HQ! We have been working behind the scenes for the past two months to finalize the paper work and follow up with the bank to get this going.
> 
> Today the loan has been approved and we can finally announce our brand new property. This change will also involve the move of Vape King Kyalami to the new head office as it is 1000sqm big.
> 
> ...



nice ! all the best !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Is this still in Kyalami Business Park?



When entering the park from Main Road side it is the second circle on the left:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/21)

Absolutely awesome! Congrats @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff and all the other peeps!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/21)

Impressive! Congrats @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/21)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/4/21)

Thank you @Rob Fisher, @Hooked and @Resistance we are very excited

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## ShamZ (13/4/21)

Great news! And on my door step. Will become a regular, but will miss the boys at Crowthorne

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/4/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> When entering the park from Main Road side it is the second circle on the left:
> 
> View attachment 227094



I took a walk on the property! It looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/21)

ShamZ said:


> Great news! And on my door step. Will become a regular, but will miss the boys at Crowthorne



The Crowthorne boys will still be there  we are integrating the store into the Head Office with all the staff, it will still be a proper retail store

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/21)

This is amazing
Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 

from humble beginnings to this! My word


onward and upward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/21)

Silver said:


> This is amazing
> Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo
> 
> from humble beginnings to this! My word
> ...



Thank you @Silver we are very excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (19/4/21)

Congratulations @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo, I couldn't agree more with @Silver.

Very well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/4/21)

Alex said:


> Congratulations @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo, I couldn't agree more with @Silver.
> 
> Very well done.



Thank you so much @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/5/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Is this still in Kyalami Business Park?





ShamZ said:


> Great news! And on my door step. Will become a regular, but will miss the boys at Crowthorne



Good news everyone! We are fully moved in and the retail store is 100% operational.

I will post some pics shortly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ShamZ (2/6/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good news everyone! We are fully moved in and the retail store is 100% operational.
> 
> I will post some pics shortly.


What’s the operating hours of this store?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/21)

ShamZ said:


> What’s the operating hours of this store?



For the time being it is the same as Head Office - 09:00 - 16:00 just until we can complete the blocking off of other areas from the public. Once we have that done it will be 09:00 - 18:00 Monday to Friday, 09:00 - 17:00 Saturday and 09:00 - 14:00 Sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/21)

Some shots of the new retail section of the Head Office!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (4/6/21)

Smart!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/6/21)

Updated photos of the HQ all branded 






​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/21)

Absolutely fantastic! Looks outstanding! Good one @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff and team! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

